# Select Packet Arrived Today



## The Metropolitan (Feb 6, 2008)

My Select Package arrived today. Got me a slick new mint/clear membership card, the two luggage tags (which are nice, but the fasteners seem a little unscecure) and the ever coveted upgrade coupons, which I HOPE will come in handy on a Saturday BOS-BAL Acela trip in March. The restrictions on the back seem quite contradictory and complicated. I recall mention that these upgrades used to be able to be snagged 2 days in advance, but this coupon mentions ONE HOUR as the window of opportunity. It also mentions that reservations can not be made on Amtrak.com, which is where mine were done.

The obviousness of the program as a reward for Acela riders becomes apparent in the Welcome pamphlet that ONLY has photos of Acela trainsets in the slice of life shots it includes. Nowhere is an Amfleet, Superliner, or Talgo to be seen.

One other little thing mentioned as "new" are 'experience' reward opportunities. These range from 10,000 points for a "PGA Tour Ticket to Golf" or "Ski Experience" to a whopping 1,300,000 points to be able to be redeemed for packages to National Sporting Events: The Super Bowl, World Series, Final Four, Masters, or US Open Tennis. Ironically, these packages include deluxe hotel, tickets, and other goodies, but NOT transportation.


----------



## AG1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The two day advance coupons come with the SELECT PLUS package. Only one hour advance coupons with SELECT package.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 6, 2008)

The Metropolitan said:


> My Select Package arrived today. Got me a slick new mint/clear membership card, the two luggage tags (which are nice, but the fasteners seem a little unscecure) and the ever coveted upgrade coupons, which I HOPE will come in handy on a Saturday BOS-BAL Acela trip in March. The restrictions on the back seem quite contradictory and complicated. I recall mention that these upgrades used to be able to be snagged 2 days in advance, but this coupon mentions ONE HOUR as the window of opportunity. It also mentions that reservations can not be made on Amtrak.com, which is where mine were done.


Hmm, I didn't even notice that they changed the fasteners to a new design. And I agree, I don't think that they are all that secure, especially compared to the old design.

As for the coupons, Select members only get the one hour upgrade coupons, the same ones that can be gotten by trading in 10,000 AGR points. Select Plus members get the two day coupons.

And no, neither upgrade can be booked via the internet, simply because you must turn in the coupon and the web has no way to collect the coupon. Or perhaps I should say that Amtrak has no way to get the web to collect the coupon, as there are ways to do it.

That said, you can book the BC ticket via the internet, then show up at the station within the 1 hour time limit and present the coupon for the upgraded ticket. That assumes that the train you booked still has First Class seats available. The same is true for the 2 day coupon, only one can perform the upgrade at any point from 2 days before departure right up to departure. One can also call up for the two day upgrade, but that does complicate things a bit, as the agent must credit your card back for the purchase price and redo the reservation so as to set things up to collect the upgrade coupon.

You get charged again for the BC fare when you pick up the ticket and turn in the coupon at the station.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for explaining the logistics and differences between the upgrade coupons. I guess all I can do is hope for the best - after all, it is a Saturday Acela my friend and I are riding, so it might work. I would hope I can use the other coupon for him.

The 10% coupons are of little use as I'm already NARP, they are only good for the "Best Available" (i.e. low bucket) fare, and are not valid for sleepers. If only they were good for the latter, they'd be a nice amenity. As it is, I'll probably just keep these 3 cards in the wallet, and use the Club Acela passes on those occasions I may be at WAS or NYP with a coach ticket, and the lines/crowds are too much.

All things told though, I guess the best benefit will be the 25% bonus on points earned on Amtrak travel. Given the average of 8,000 points I earn each year, and given the new reward offers, it looks like *I can plan now to be at the Super Bowl in the year 2136!!!!*

Hooray!!!


----------



## AlanB (Feb 6, 2008)

The Metropolitan said:


> Thanks for explaining the logistics and differences between the upgrade coupons. I guess all I can do is hope for the best - after all, it is a Saturday Acela my friend and I are riding, so it might work. I would hope I can use the other coupon for him.


As long as there are two seats available, you can use your coupon for your friend.



The Metropolitan said:


> The 10% coupons are of little use as I'm already NARP, they are only good for the "Best Available" (i.e. low bucket) fare, and are not valid for sleepers. If only they were good for the latter, they'd be a nice amenity. As it is, I'll probably just keep these 3 cards in the wallet, and use the Club Acela passes on those occasions I may be at WAS or NYP with a coach ticket, and the lines/crowds are too much.


The 10% coupons are good on any fare bucket, although it would still be in one's best interests to get the low bucket fare. But then the NARP discount is also good on any bucket level either, so yes those coupons are probably best used for lounge access.


----------



## rtabern (Feb 7, 2008)

Is it just me... or do the agents always have a hard time when you present your upgrade coupons? I mainly use them here in the Midwest -- and no matter what station I have used them at (Milwaukee, Chicago, Glenview, St. Louis, etc.) the agents sit there and act all confused as to how to do the upgrade.

Hopefully it's a little smoother in the NEC, but wow, you think they could just put a bar code or something on the coupon that would make it easier for the agents.

But wondering if other people presented the coupons and it really preplexed the agent on duty.


----------

